# Kohler Faucets



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, so the other night we discussed different faucets. Talked about how cheap some of them really are. 

I met with my rep and a showroom girl at Ferguson to discuss options. As I mentioned the other night I may switch to Kohler. I received the latest showroom catalogs and price books today and I would like to say I'm impressed with what I see. I've used Kohler in the past but never really pushed them or stocked them.

I decided to make things easy. There are so many different choices and options with Kohler I see no reason to stock anything else. 

The Quality is there, they are very nice, and heavy. I liked everything I saw, including the showroom girl.:thumbup: JK

If a customer wants to buy a cheapo faucet then ok, they can buy it at home cheapo and I'll install it for them with no guarantee.

If they want to sit down with me and pick out something with some quality from my color catalog then we're all happier. I'll also stock two different lav and kitchen faucets on the truck for service work. I was also amazed at how reasonable the prices are for some higher quality faucets. Keeps in line with our company selling high quality parts and piping for our valued customers. :laughing: Looking forward to next week already!:thumbsup:

Ironranger, keeping ahead of the game, always!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Iron who?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Iron who?



Cheer up Rock and Roll star!:laughing: hate seeing you like this.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

kohler makes some nice faucets. I would say maybe 80% of houses we do get all Kohler fixtures in it. KWC too, they have one model that has a light built in around the aerator. Just remove the inline backflows. they clog up real easy.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You do what you want ranger ,,,, I HATE kohler !!! Wait till you have to repair one of the K-306 shower valves ,,,,,,,, Spool $ 135 , Control head $85 ,,,, THE WORST REPLACEMENT EVER !!!

The kitchen faucets have no pressure . Any of the 8" spread faucets don't EVER seem to tighten well . 

And when it's parts time ,,,, make NO mistake ,,, it WILL be parts time very quickly ,,, FRUSTRATION will be the key word !!

This is my .02 ,,,,,,,,,, Good luck
Cal


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm mostly talking about lav and kitchen faucets. Looks like parts aren't really a big deal, a cartridge. I know what you mean about the shower valves, I worked on one recently and it was a discovery process to say the least! Thanks for your input.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate frickin' Kohler. I have been fortunate that my career path took me into industrial/commercial. The only faucets I provide and install are Chicago.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I hate frickin' Kohler. I have been fortunate that my career path took me into industrial/commercial. The only faucets I provide and install are Chicago.



I don't know where else to turn. I'm not going to offer cheapo faucets but Chicago is a little too high end for homes around here most of the time. The lower end Kohlers look and feel good and have a single cartridge, I don't see a problem.
Heck I might hate them who knows. I'll post back after a few installs.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope it works out, really. But to me Kohler epitomizes the company that is living on their American worker built name, and is putting out Chinese junk at high prices.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do not dislike any faucet that generates more work down the road. I do enjoy coming to someones home on a leaking faucet service call, ordering up the parts and making the repair. Yes some home owners complain about the time it may take to get the parts, I explain to them I would have to drive a semi-truck if I where to stock every part for every faucet out there. Then I explain to them there are faucet manufactures out there that likes to keep things simple like Moen, or Delta, and I be more than happy to replace their current faucet.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

About seven years ago the company I worked for stopped using Kohler because we were getting so many call backs on new installs. I think they are over engineered. I learned on Delta and still recommend them. I've never been a fan of Moen either.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Delta all the way. My second choice is Grohe. I consider kohler high priced junk. Constant change with kohler and slow as christmas if you need to order a tub. Some of their stuff is good,please dont get me wrong but with faucets I just dont think you can beat Delta for the money head to head.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Kohler Rialto - need I say more?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Kohler Rialto - need I say more?


 Whada rip offfffffff........ toilet that was crap..:yes:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think kohler is very over-rated, way to many different parts to stock!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

leak1 said:


> i think kohler is very over-rated, way to many different parts to stock!


 I like how with their two and three handle tub/shower valves you need an 18" pipe wrench to get the stems out.


----------

